# [Logitech] NuLOOQ navigator



## twols (13. Juni 2007)

NuLOOQ von Logitech
Habt ihr schon das Ding gesehen? Was haltet ihr davon?
Also ich weiss nicht, ob ich so was bräuchte, weil ich mir die Mausbewegung sparen kann, viel zu sparen gibt's da auch nicht (15,4 Zoll Notebook). Doch die shortcuts für die Creative Suite benutze ich oft und gerne, könnte mir schon vorstellen, das der Controller das Leben leichter macht.


----------

